
Hook.io Microservice Platform Adds Role Based Access Control and API Access Keys - _Marak_
https://hook.io/blog/role-based-access-control
======
detaro
So this is also available to free accounts? What's the difference between
"private hooks" and access-controlled ones then, access to the code behind it?

~~~
_Marak_
Yes, this is available for free accounts.

Private hooks is a paid-only feature which restricts the `hook::run` role to
only run for authenticated users or api keys.

------
robocaptain
This looks really cool but I'm not 100% sure what it is for. Googling produces
fairly generic results - can anyone point me towards some practical use cases
for microservices?

------
moonlighter
Any plans to add Golang as an experimental/supported language?

~~~
_Marak_
Yes, we've had an open discussion to implement Golang.

see:
[https://github.com/bigcompany/hook.io/issues/157](https://github.com/bigcompany/hook.io/issues/157)

I'll probably try to implement C and Golang in the same update.

------
nap
Is there a way to use hook.io with websockets? I want to hook on incoming
websocket events from external service, process it and send data via HTTP. How
can I do this?

~~~
_Marak_
We've now added Websocket Hooks as a new feature.

[https://hook.io/blog/websocket-hooks](https://hook.io/blog/websocket-hooks)

------
slaxman
Sorry. Ameteur question here. What does this do? Is it like a serverless
service like AWS lambda?

~~~
_Marak_
hook.io is a hosting platform for microservices. Yes, it's for "serverless"
architectures. We also beat AWS Lambda to market by over two months.

~~~
tommoor
If only that was important ;)

~~~
_Marak_
I think it is important to note we beat AWS Lambda to market.

It goes to show you the innovation behind hook.io. We've been ahead of the
curve on functionality for microservice hosting since day one.

~~~
biot
Just like how AltaVista beat Google to the search engine market by several
years? :)

------
romanovcode
Completely off-topic but the website design is just hideous.

~~~
_Marak_
Unfortunately, I agree.

As the sole developer of the entire platform ( with no background in graphic
design or any design budget ), it's been difficult for me to make the project
look nice.

The entire thing is 100% open-source. If anyone wants to help with design,
please reach out at: support@marak.com

~~~
cscharenberg
I usually go to ThemeForest and buy a theme, for $8 or $20. I have found them
easy to customize and cut down to what I want, usually massaging them into a
Django template. You get a great look for incredible value.

